# Crosshair V Formula No Boot



## Krytical (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently purchased computer parts to build a new PC for my Birthday which was on July 5th. It came in yesterday and I'm having really bad issue's with this motherboard. After countless hours of trying to troubleshoot this I could not find the final verdict but only the supporting factors of it.

First off, when I assembled the PC and turned it on for the first time, it ran for a fraction of a second and shut right back off. I was like ***? So I realized something was going wrong. I ended up taking the PC out of the case and putting it a-top the original motherboard box and assembled it on there with the bare essentials need to run it. PSU, RAM, CPU, GPU just what is needed to get it to show the BIOS at least. 

So here's what I came up with, when I have the 8 PIN or 4 PIN or both connected along with the ATX Power Connector, the PC will run for that fraction of a second all lights and fans turn on as well and shuts back off right after that. Keep in mind the Power On, OC & RESET buttons on the Motherboard are Lighten up regardless if the system shut down along with all the fans and other lights. So the PSU shouldn't be a problem since it's drawing power still. It also does not ever reach BIOS, the monitor still shows no signal. I tried two monitors to debunk them, a CRT via VGA/DVI & LED Monitor via HDMI. 

Now when I remove the 4 PIN or 8 PIN or Both and keep the ATX Power Connector in, the system Fans & Lights will run continuously without stopping until I manually turn off the PSU while still no sign of a boot to BIOS. And reading the manual says that you need 4 or 8 PIN to be connected in order to boot. This debunks that no matter what power configuration to the board, it will not boot regardless.

I furtherr stripped the board down to No GPU or RAM. My case speaker will not even get to the point of beeping with these uninstalled. I tried 1 RAM Stick, Removing CMOS Battery. 
Still same problem with either shutting off almost instantaneously or fans and lights continuously going with both no sign of a boot / bios. So there is something seriously going wrong with when I plug in those 4 & 8 Pin and possibly the whole motherboard in general.

Very dumbfounded by this please help me.

Below is what I have:



Processor-
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBGRBOX


*Motherboard-*
ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX

Newegg.com - ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS


Tower Case-
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case 

Newegg.com - NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case


Memory-
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL



Graphics Card-
HIS IceQ X Turbo H687QNT1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX

Newegg.com - HIS IceQ X Turbo H687QNT1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


Hard Drive-
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


Optical Drive-
ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM 

Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners


Liquid Cooling System-
CORSAIR CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler


Power Supply
Thermaltake Black Widow 850Watt certified modular PSU

Newegg.com - Thermaltake Black Widow W0319RU 850W ATX 12V v2.3, EPS 12V v2.91 CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two thoughts, as you have already tested it mostly bare. Faulty motherboard or a faulty power supply.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I found this on a review site: 

As you can see in the back end of the board beside the Pci-e slots,there is a peripheral power plug to provide more current to the PCI Express x16 slots. The motherboard also has an additional ATX12V connector, located near the memory socket, with the same purpose. You must install these connectors.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a pic of were these plugs are. I've circled them in red.


----------



## Krytical (Jul 9, 2011)

@AMD_Man I've installed all power connectors to the motherboard I can find including those you've listed.

@Dogg how can I try to narrow it down to just one? What would give away that it would only be the Motherboard or PSU?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

At that point, it's time to just swap parts.


----------



## Krytical (Jul 9, 2011)

I've RMA'd Motherboard receiving it by Tuesday/Wednesday and about to go to BestBuy to return this PSU. I've read on Bestbuy review on the PSU that one person in particular couldn't get enough juice out of this to even power up his Mobo. So doing this Mobo & PSU replacement will definitely give away the problem if it should disappear with the new components. I appreciate the help I'll post back until then.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you usually only install one of the power plugs to the m/b 

check your m/b manual


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Asus Crosshair-V Formula has the usual 8-pin CPU power connector, but also has another 4-pin. The Asus support helpline says it only needs the 8-pin to run. The extra 4-pin is to provide extra power for extreme overclocking of multi-core CPUs beyond 6GHz.


----------



## Krytical (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope I didn't mess anything up when I connected both of them. =\ Anyway Im looking for a new PSU, Enermax is good and recommended? THinking about a 1000+ Watt PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Krytical (Jul 9, 2011)

dai said:


> Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


Just bought a Corsair AX1200 off NewEgg a minute ago. Hope this will do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should be fine


----------

